

Postgres needs an aircraft carrier - progga
http://www.slideshare.net/selenamarie/postgres-needs-an-aircraft-carrier

======
wlievens
11.6 bn dollars - about €96 million

That was hilarous!

------
callahad
Clickable link to the survey mentioned in the slides:
<http://chesnok.com/u/5e>

------
selenamarie
For those who weren't at pgconf.eu - we're actually serious about the cruise.
Let me know if you'd be interested in going. :)

